# loading tractor tires



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

This will be my first season using a 55hp tractor with a 8ft box and a snowblower . If I have traction problems I'm going to add weight.

Calcium is $180 per each rear tire, then there's wheel weight. What other options do I have?


Whats the best bang for my buck?

In the summer I use the tractor to bush hog if that matters


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We run wheel weights, they might not be as cheap as calcium but if you ever get a flat you'll be happy you had them.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

JD Dave;1349136 said:


> We run wheel weights, they might not be as cheap as calcium but if you ever get a flat you'll be happy you had them.


Is there universal wheel weights or do I need to purchase from the dealer?

I as well dont like the idea of calcium because of rot, leaks etc.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I heard too many negative things about loading tires like any ride quality is gone, rims rotting out, a mess if you need to replace any of them. I would look for some way to add regular weights.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cmo18;1349157 said:


> Is there universal wheel weights or do I need to purchase from the dealer?
> 
> I as well dont like the idea of calcium because of rot, leaks etc.


I don't know if there's any universal weights. If you load your tires you won't even know their done, well I never have anyways. They have a new product out made from beet juice that doesn't rot your rims. Just giving you an alternative if you don't want to spend the $ on wheel weights.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

JD Dave;1349162 said:


> I don't know if there's any universal weights. If you load your tires you won't even know their done, well I never have anyways. They have a new product out made from beet juice that doesn't rot your rims. Just giving you an alternative if you don't want to spend the $ on wheel weights.


I read about the beet juice but cannot find it. Another person recommended RV anti freeze, or windshield washer fluid.

I'm going to look into wheel weights because they seem to be the only way to go without causing problems in the future.

How much weight are wheel weights adding? compared to calcium, juice or antifreeze?


----------



## XplowX (Feb 17, 2009)

when i bought my new holland 45 hp compact, they loaded the rear tires with citrus.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

cmo18;1349127 said:


> This will be my first season using a 55hp tractor with a 8ft box and a snowblower . If I have traction problems I'm going to add weight.
> 
> Calcium is $180 per each rear tire, then there's wheel weight. What other options do I have?
> 
> ...


 If you didn't have the blower in the back an actual weight box is great ! with a 55 hp tractor 3 to 400 pounds would make a big difference...JMO


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

We ran RV antifreeze in our WA250. No issues with it during the time I worked there. 

We acquired a WA320 without anything in the tires and the ride quality between both was comparable - and I spent a lot of time roading it between sites.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

XplowX;1350071 said:


> when i bought my new holland 45 hp compact, they loaded the rear tires with citrus.


Citrus star is known as rim guard in the tractor world, i had it in my 30 hp kubota, its not cheap but it smooths out the ride some as well as adds weight. are you running a big counterweight on your 3 point hitch. Im running a 1000 # weightbox on my machine & shes only 37 hp.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Liquid ballast is awesome. I find it seems to smooth the ride out on my Case and JD's. The calcium chloride is heavier than RV anti-freeze, but it does rot rims. I've got no experience with beet juice or Citrus Star to be able to tell you any thing about those products. But I'd take liquid ballast any day over wheel weights or a weight box.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mnglocker;1351162 said:


> Liquid ballast is awesome. I find it seems to smooth the ride out on my Case and JD's. The calcium chloride is heavier than RV anti-freeze, but it does rot rims. I've got no experience with beet juice or Citrus Star to be able to tell you any thing about those products. But I'd take liquid ballast any day over wheel weights or a weight box.


Until you get a flat and you either have to dump the liquid or have it pumped out and then you have to have it pumped back in after the flat repair. We've had probably 30 tractors with filled tires and 30 without, you can not notice a ride difference with either. Wheel weights are a one time expense and if they are put on the inside of the rim you never even know they are there.That all being said there is nothing wrong with fluid filled tires, our telehandler had filled tires only because they don't make weights for it.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;1351168 said:


> Until you get a flat and you either have to dump the liquid or have it pumped out and then you have to have it pumped back in after the flat repair. We've had probably 30 tractors with filled tires and 30 without, you can not notice a ride difference with either. Wheel weights are a one time expense and if they are put on the inside of the rim you never even know they are there.That all being said there is nothing wrong with fluid filled tires, our telehandler had filled tires only because they don't make weights for it.


We stopped loading tires will any kind of juice for the reason Dave has mentioned. For front tires we really never had a problem, but the back tires sometimes would spring leaks just with the inner tube getting pinched. There was absolutely no exterior puncture, but the tire would loose the juice and go flat. Once flat you cannot repair it yourself, since the inner tube needs to be removed and patched. This would always happen while out in the field, so we are done loading our back tires.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Just look around and search some AG classifieds or even call an implement dealer/salvage and just find a good set of tractor weights, the ones you would normally buy for the front of a tractor.

Regardless of what brand or style you choose, just make a bar that attaches to your 3pt hitch in the back and then just add the weights to the bar.

Guys I know will use such a system for the local tractor pulls to get more weight on the rear of the tractor.

......


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

White Gardens;1351356 said:


> Just look around and search some AG classifieds or even call an implement dealer/salvage and just find a good set of tractor weights, the ones you would normally buy for the front of a tractor.
> 
> Regardless of what brand or style you choose, just make a bar that attaches to your 3pt hitch in the back and then just add the weights to the bar.
> 
> ...


Yes but he has a blower that's why were talking liquid and wheel weights.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

JD Dave;1351359 said:


> Yes but he has a blower that's why were talking liquid and wheel weights.


Hmmm, must have missed that.

Interesting he's not getting traction with the weight of the blower though. You would think that would be enough.

The only other thing I can think of then besides fluid is to see if anyone makes any inserts that go into the rims for weight. I seriously doubt it though as you only see that on older tractors, or the inside tire on dual wheeled tractors.
.....


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've got loaded R4 tires on my MF1540 tractor. Dealer filled them; think with Rim Guard but not sure.

Even with the blower on th back and the loader on the front, the tires will spin easily on the snow and ice. Keep in mind too that the blower will most likely be on the ground and not providing much added weight while you're using it.

I put chains on the rears each year. That'll give you traction on pretty much any winter surface.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

White Gardens;1351493 said:


> Hmmm, must have missed that.
> 
> Interesting he's not getting traction with the weight of the blower though. You would think that would be enough.
> 
> ...


That's what we talking about and call wheel weights. All of our tractors come from the factory with them but you can put them on after.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Tire chain pics.....


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Another option is to dump the Ag tires and go with snow tires.

Big big difference in traction

http://www.nokianheavytyres.com/pro...7911&kayttokohde=12607622&pintamalli=12615223

Bill


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

After the first storm, even with the blower on the back and in the air the tractor in general needs more weight.

I got a flat the day of the storm and I will never fill tires with fluid. What a mess it was trying to get it fixed. 

Wheel weights are on order!


----------

